# Biting!



## NicConnor (May 29, 2015)

Can I get some advise on biting? We have a ton of chew toys and bones....and Angus is pretty good about chewing on them, but the biting is wearing on us pretty quickly, especially my 8 year old daughter. I keep reminding her that before we know it he will be all grown up and we will be missing how small and cute he was.....but around what age did your cockapoo out grow the puppy biting? I feel like if I can give my daughter a goal for him outgrowing the biting and seeing an end in sight it might help her get through it. And any extra advise besides the chew toys and bones would be appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

It is a puppy thing. My daughter's best friend has an 11 week old labrador pup and we were laughing so hard as she was showing us all her puppy inflicted wounds and her Dad has 4 holes on his nose 
You are right - it is a stage, they do grow through it - somewhere between 16 and 20 weeks it does get much better.
But it is important to keep calm and not respond to the nips which the pup might interpret as rewarding.
My daughter was 9 when kiki came home and the best thing for her was to be responsible for teaching Kiki tricks - by the time she was 14 weeks she would sit, down, stay for 20 seconds do a short recall, give a paw and roll over. we got Liz a little bum bag which had bits of kibble (and a poo bag) in, and we had little pots of kibble in every room. Kiki loves her food and loves attention so training was a breeze - Lizzie loved it because Kiki was so quick to learn. Liz watched the Who Let The Dogs out program and researched puppy training on You Tube. Fabulous.
I wish she was as motivated now - but I fear me we are heading into the teenage years  and she would rather be face timing her friends, playing on the pc or listening to music - but Kiki is often right there with her 
It will get better


----------



## NicConnor (May 29, 2015)

Thanks so much Marzi! I'll read your post to my daughter, I'm sure it will help ease her mind a bit and maybe get her more excited for training!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Angus and your daughter will be the best of friends in no time. 
Lizzie used to practice picking up bits of duplo in poop bags pretending they were puppy poo and quite quickly used to take Kiki out for 5 minute walks along our road and back. We gave up driving to school because she preferred to walk with Kiki and her acting head used to come out to say hello to the pup. Lizzie made a slide show to take in to school to show her teacher and wrote a puppy diary from Kiki's view point. Lizzie broke her arm and had to have an operation to reset it, about 6 weeks after Kiki came home and Kiki was such a brilliant comfort to her.
The more your daughter does with Angus the more they will love each other!

Of course by the time Dot came home Liz was an expert!


----------



## NicConnor (May 29, 2015)

Oh my goodness, they are so cute together!! I can't wait for that! My daughter Savanah slept on the couch with Angus last night, she does really well and is patient for so long, than one extra nip that hurts and she's had it!! But she is learning so much from Angus about being patient and the hard work it takes to look after a puppy and I love watching that. I already read your post to her and she kind of moaned that we have about 12 more weeks of biting to go, but she lit up when she heard about the tricks your daughter taught Kiki, lots to look forward to and that helps get through all the not so nice parts of having a puppy! Thanks again!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Gorgeous!
Another thing that Liz loved was going to all the local dog shows - they won loads of rosettes together.... Big tip though - try and find small shows - otherwise the classes are massive and there are far too many adults who take it too seriously. Some horse events also have dog shows - this was perfect for Liz the two things she loved most in the world!


----------



## Walter (May 31, 2015)

I've been yelping when Walter bites and he's getting much gentler even after a few days. If you do it right he looks guilty and runs back over to lick where he bit you.


----------

